# [Xorg] Astuce pour la config de X

## zeubi

'lut !

voici un petit soft qui fonctionne sous windows (désolé) et qui donne toutes les informations nécessaires pour configurer son ecran (HSync, VSync, modelines, ...). il lit les informations dans l'EDID (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDID) de l'ecran alors pas de panique.

Monitor Asset Manager : http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm

ou

softMCCS : http://www.entechtaiwan.com/lib/softmccs.shtm

Pour lire l'EDID sous linux, j'ai trouvé ca : http://john.fremlin.de/programs/linux/read-edid/

A+   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by zeubi on Wed May 10, 2006 3:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zeubi

j'avais oublié.

voici des infos sur comment faire une modeline.

http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/

j'espere que tout ceci vous sera utile.

tchuss !!!

----------

## yoyo

Bon, comme cela n'a pas été fait lors de ta précédente participation : Bienvenue parmis nous !!   :Very Happy: 

Pourrais-tu lire nos règles d'usage et t'y conformer stp (en particulier section 3/3) ??

Merci

----------

## zeubi

Desole Mr yoyo.

J'vas corriger mon erreur   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et puis en fait c'est plus un TIP ou une ASTUCE qu'un probleme, non?

----------

## zeubi

Merci pour la remarque.

Je corrige le sujet immediatement.

----------

## sireyessire

juste pour rajouter quelque chose sur la création des modelines:

http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.c

il y a un super programme en C fait par un gars de nvidia, on lui donne en paramètre la résolution et la fréquence souhaitée et il renvoie la ligne à écrire dans le xorg.conf

plutôt génial non?

Enjoy

----------

## Trevoke

sireyessire : oui, tres sympa!

Mais les modos dorment, non? Les astuces c'est pas dans ce forum!  :Wink: 

Tapez pas..

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> sireyessire : oui, tres sympa!
> 
> Mais les modos dorment, non? Les astuces c'est pas dans ce forum! 

 [Grognement caverneux du modo pris à rebrousse-poil au sortir de son lit]

Done   :Arrow:   [Grognement de satisfaction du modo retournant se coucher, fier d'avoir accompli sa mission]

----------

## geekounet

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> juste pour rajouter quelque chose sur la création des modelines:
> 
> http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.c
> 
> il y a un super programme en C fait par un gars de nvidia, on lui donne en paramètre la résolution et la fréquence souhaitée et il renvoie la ligne à écrire dans le xorg.conf
> ...

 

Pas besoin d'aller le chercher chez nvidia :

```
# equery b /usr/bin/gtf 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/gtf in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r4 (/usr/bin/gtf)
```

 :Wink: 

----------

